# National Bison Day



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Today is National Bison Day!! Put up yer favorite bison pic.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Took this one under the north side of the Horn down on the Henry Mountains while we were scouting for my brother in laws hunt in November. He was all alone, I believe that he was pushed out of the herd, if you look his right horn is broken. 

While we didn't target and go after this one he was shot on opening day further south. And yes I was this close to him when I snapped the picture. We had spotted him from a mile away and I grabbed the camera and headed down into some washes and brush piles. I popped up every now and then to take a picture and make sure of where he was at. I was about 30 yards away from him with a real nice size tree right to my right if I needed to make a quick exit. This was back when I was a lot more nimble than I am now.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Probably not many guys with field pics. I took this one last month by Lamar Valley. We were glassing for wolves.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Unfortunately I don’t have any bison hunt photos (yet), but these were a few I took a while back that I liked.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

my favorite only because i didn't have to quarter this guy up in the mountains.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> View attachment 154340


I'd run the other way if I seen that big S.O.B.!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

One day I'll snatch a third wild bison tag and complete my collection with a little red calf


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Today is National Bison Day!! Put up yer favorite bison pic.
> View attachment 154301


What an absolute legend. So grateful I could be in the mere online presence of Mr Goob all these years.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

What do buff do when Yellowstone is experiencing record rainfall? 










This one enjoyed a steam bath around the thermal vents.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> What do buff do when Yellowstone is experiencing record rainfall?


Whatever they want.



Catherder said:


> What do buff do when (insert anything you can think of here)?


Whatever they want.


----------

